# What sex are these frogs?



## deengo1975 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have four PDF's and I'd like to know what you think about the sex of these frogs.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

how old are they?

my guesses would be:
female
female
male
female

james


----------



## deengo1975 (Feb 23, 2010)

They are 18 months old.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

james67 said:


> my guesses would be:
> female
> female
> male
> ...


I agree with the above.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I agree with the above.


Me too! My initial thought was 3 female and 1 male. Looks like you'll be getting rid of a couple frogs soon! (or possibly looking for 2 more males haha)


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

i agree as well, but you never know, my female has big toepads for a chick. if they were not trying to breed like rabbits i would of sworn they were both male, but the males are huge. I also have azureus


----------



## deengo1975 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, it does look like I need to get rid of some or get new tanks and new frogs.

Are males more in demand or what? Starting to feel like China!


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

deengo1975 said:


> Yes, it does look like I need to get rid of some or get new tanks and new frogs.
> 
> Are males more in demand or what? Starting to feel like China!


Where are you located? I may be interested in 1 or 2 of your females if you are wanting to seperate them.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Need photos from the top and side. I would suggest 2.2. The 2nd frog looks to have toes on point on the cup and likley wide toe pads if they were flat against the cup. Toe pads themselves however are a good starting point, body shape is a much better indicator. More pics!


----------

